# trash on trails too easy to find



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

ERIC SHARP: Unfortunately, trash on trails too easy to find 

It got me thinking about why such a big percentage of us seems to think it's OK to trash our most beautiful places, because in my experience, that's not the rule in most of the developed world. 

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/eric4_20030404.htm


----------

